# Citizen Ny2300 On Steel



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

My citizen NY2300 is now on a new solid-link SS bracelet (which was an absoulte b****r to fit!). Looks a lot better I think.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice bracelet









Very Omega ish









Suits it


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Very nice bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

That is a nice solid looking bracelet, and yes very Omega'ish.probably why I like the look of it!









Can I ask where you sourced it from and I assume it is a 20mm?

Best regards David


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> That is a nice solid looking bracelet, and yes very Omega'ish.probably why I like the look of it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - yes it is very solid and adds 'heft' to the watch. It is 20 mm and I got it off eBay - search for '20mm stainless' under Watches and you will find plenty.


----------

